# Art Vista™ Virtual Grand Piano 3 introduced at the NAMM Show



## Hans Adamson (Jan 30, 2015)

*Art Vista virtual recording piano software gets a facelift, new features, and a new lower price.*

January 29, 2015 -- Los Angeles , California . At the NAMM Show in Anaheim Art Vista showed a new version of the ubiquitous Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano - a piano software based on recordings of a 1960 Hamburg Steinway Model ”B” with presets for most recording genres. It includes emulations of famous piano recordings from the 1950's through today by artists such as Aretha Franklin, Elton John, Norah Jones, Diana Krall, Donny Hathaway, Chet Baker, Jan Johansson, Ray Charles, John Lewis, Bobby Timmons, Billy Preston, Keith Jarrett, Jackson Browne, Leon Russell, John Legend, Arthur Rubinstein, and Bill Evans. 

While the price for the piano software is slashed in half, version 3 introduces a revamped interface with new functionality, simplifying the customization of piano recording parameters of individual presets, a hybrid tonal element for modifying the string tone, and an added limiter.

Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3 will be available in Kontakt 5 format, which supports all major plug-in formats on Mac and PC. It is scheduled for release spring 2015 with a projected MSRP of US$99.00.

Art Vista Productions is known for the Malmsjö Acoustic Grand, heard on film scores throughout the world; GrooveMaster - the Tony Newton Bass Libraries, featuring the legendary Motown and fusion bass pioneer Antonio "Tony" Newton; Art Vista Back Beat Bass, an intuitive playback upright bass for jazz and rockabilly played by Gordon Bash of Magnolia Memoir; and Cool Vibes, the only sampled instrument to truthfully capture a vibraphone with the motor engaged.[/img]


----------



## mojamusic (Feb 1, 2015)

Good stuff! Will this be an update for owners of VP2.0?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 1, 2015)

mojamusic @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> Good stuff! Will this be an update for owners of VP2.0?


Yes, hopefully we will be able to offer it as an upgrade to current VGP2 users. I am not 100% sure if it is possible, but we will try. It would allow current VGP2 users to use VGP3 as a Kontakt Player instrument, while new buyers must use the full Kontakt software (included in Komplete btw).

/Hans


----------



## Raindog (May 17, 2015)

Any news on the update for the Virtual Grand Piano? I love the VG 2 and I will certainly buy the update if available. Is there any update plan for the Malmsjö Grand? It was my first piano sample library and I still love it.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## NYC Composer (May 17, 2015)

I am a big fan of VG2 as well and use it constantly- I'm eager to hear more about the update.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 18, 2015)

Raindog, Larry,

Thanks for asking about this. I have been focusing on getting the new GrooveMaster Bass Groove player ready, but will finish up the VGP3 release next. I would like to be able to make it available by mid-June if possible, but I can't promise. Regarding the Malmsjö, there is a new version planned, and it will also be available as an upgrade. Realistically this will not happen until towards the end of the year.

Best, 
Hans


----------



## playz123 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for the update, Hans. Looking forward to obtaining both products when they are ready.


----------



## Raindog (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update hans. So the VG 3 will be my birthday present and the Malmsjö will be my Christmas surprise. I´m actually looking forward to the latter as the malmsjö was always something special.
best regards
Raindog


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 7, 2015)

I am now making the last corrections to the manual for VGP3 (Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3). All is ready to go. There will be an upgrade path from VGP2 to VGP3, and also a sample library version for Kontakt (full version) that will be sold as a new product. So look out for an announcement very soon! ~o) 

/Hans


----------



## Raindog (Jun 8, 2015)

Hans Adamson @ 8th June 2015 said:


> I am now making the last corrections to the manual for VGP3 (Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3). All is ready to go. There will be an upgrade path from VGP2 to VGP3, and also a sample library version for Kontakt (full version) that will be sold as a new product. So look out for an announcement very soon! ~o)
> 
> /Hans



You´re a star. My VISA Card is trembling.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## kj.metissage (Jun 9, 2015)

Hell yeah !!! Can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks guys,

The only thing holding up the show now is the update of the Art Vista website. It is always a project on its own...

/Hans


----------



## Raindog (Jul 6, 2015)

Hans Adamson said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> The only thing holding up the show now is the update of the Art Vista website. It is always a project on its own...
> 
> /Hans


Any News on the release of the Update? Sorry to be impatient, just asking 
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 6, 2015)

Raindog said:


> Any News on the release of the Update? Sorry to be impatient, just asking
> Best regards
> Raindog


I apologize for the delay. Our server provider has imposed new restrictions on uploads/downloads, and we must find another online storage solution for the larger files. It seems Amazon S3 servers are the best option, but they require some web programming. That's why the release is stalled atm.

/Hans


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm eager to hear the new release as well, but I sure understand server issues.

I've been using the VG 2 for a good while now, but have never owned the Malmsjo-can anyway comment on the differences?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 7, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> I'm eager to hear the new release as well, but I sure understand server issues.
> 
> I've been using the VG 2 for a good while now, but have never owned the Malmsjo-can anyway comment on the differences?


Larry, these two pianos are totally different, and while VGP2/VGP3 can emulate many different recording scenarios because of the ubiquitous 1960 Steinway "B" used, the Malmsjö has a certain character and sound which has proved very suitable for film scores. The two physical pianos have very different sounds. While the Steinway has a more penetrating sound, suitable for denser material as well as more intimate up-close pieces, the Malmsjö has a richer sound where harmonics and sonority are prime qualities. The actual physical Steinway is a piano very suitable for playing for example J.S. Bach, while the real physical Malmsjö is wonderful with romantic and impressionistic music. The Malmsjö Acoustic Grand sampled piano excels in play in the ppp-mf range, and there are also included patches dedicated to "blowing up" the lowest dynamic ranges to a larger than life representation. Listen to the Interstellar score, whenever there is a delicately played piano passage. The Malmsjö was the main piano sample used in this score. 

-Hans


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2015)

Definitely want a new Malmsjö. I miss using my old one.


----------



## williemyers (Aug 8, 2015)

Hans, any more news on the VGP2->VGP3 update?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Willie,

Everything is ready for launch, I have just had to travel and take care of other business recently, which has made it impractical to do it. Maybe we can launch it today.


----------



## williemyers (Aug 9, 2015)

Hans Adamson said:


> Thanks Willie,
> 
> Everything is ready for launch, I have just had to travel and take care of other business recently, which has made it impractical to do it. Maybe we can launch it today.


great!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 10, 2015)

Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3 is now available on our website. (An official announcement is coming on VI-Control later today): http://www.artvista.net


----------



## Jake Johnson (Aug 11, 2015)

Very good news. Is it possible to learn a little more? The Art Vista site says that editing is now simpler. Are the older parameters now unavailable? I'm also curious about the hybrid tonal element, which appears to offer a way to mix what the interface says is a Natural and a Modern sound. Can you reveal more? (Can you be persuaded to reveal more?)


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Hans, I can't find any information on your website or in the manuals about what the specs are (Malm or VG3)- sure it's in kontakt, but what size is the download, how many velocity layers does it have, mic positions, ect ? The website and the manual are lacking basic info on the product, yet telling stories about how the piano was used over 100 years ago. It's your call, but that's what keeps me from considering any Art Vista products, regardless of how good the demos are. And I realize you probably have some great stuff there.


----------



## mumpie (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am using the VGP2 for a longer time now and it is really my favorite Piano at all. It really sounds beautiful at all points!! There is just a very small blemish. The D3 key within the velocity range 65-84 has a slight but audible click at the sample start - especially conspicuous when you use the sustain pedal. Just wonder if this was "fixed" with the V3 update?


----------

